# Chrome 64bit [risolto]

## dylanmc

Ho cercato credo ovunque da una settimana e piu ma con la mia nuova installazione di gentoo amd64  non riesco piu a utilizzare le lettere accentate su google chrome, nel resto del sistema tutto funziona alla grande... e ho provato con la stabile, la beta, chrominum ma nulla... non c'e verso di fargliere digerire... avete qualche soluzione???  :Sad: Last edited by dylanmc on Sat Jul 12, 2014 5:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kikko

Ciao dylanmc

Lettere accentate? Hai impostato correttamente la Localizzazione italiana?

Puoi postare l'output di 

```
equery uses google-chrome
```

 (o chromium, dipende cosa hai installato al momento...) ?

----------

## dylanmc

ho risolto modificando

```

nano /etc/env.d/02locale

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

#="1"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

#LANG="it_IT@euro

nano /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

e poi aggiornato con 

```
locale-gen
```

Evidentemente qualcosa era andato storto, chrome era l'unico programma che non accettava le lettere accentate  :Smile: 

Grazie cmq dell'interesse!

----------

